# Das ist doch kein Rocky?



## Master099 (1. August 2010)

Grad bei eBay entdeckt: 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-Rocky-Mountain-tip-top-/170519788812?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item27b3c57d0c#ht_500wt_1154

Irgend nen Rahmen genommen, "Rocky" drauf geklebt und bei eBay eingestellt. Wahrscheinlich weiß der Verkäufer net mal, was er da schreibt  ... ohne den Namen wär der Preis aber never ever schon so hoch 

Dreist... oder täusch ich mich und es ist doch eins?


----------



## blaubaer (2. August 2010)

nein ist keins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuliano.B (2. August 2010)

Aufm Steuerrohr ist ja auch ein anderers Markenzeichen


----------



## neikless (2. August 2010)

Offenbach !


----------



## Master099 (2. August 2010)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Aufm Steuerrohr ist ja auch ein anderers Markenzeichen



Das hätt ja auch beim Restaurieren überlackiert und danach beklebt worden sein - hab durchaus schon alte Rockys gesehen, wo das Emblem "ab" war... aber der unförmige Rahmen sah auch net so arg nach Rocky aus 

Mal sehen, für wieviel Geld das gute Stück den Besitzer wechselt


----------



## Ikonoklast (2. August 2010)

Scott halt


----------



## Giuliano.B (2. August 2010)

Master099 schrieb:


> Das hätt ja auch beim Restaurieren überlackiert und danach beklebt worden sein



Es restauriert auch einer ein Rocky um dann vorne Scott drauf zu kleben?


----------

